# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-21СМ Что мы знаем по этой модификации?

## RA3DCS

Озадачился темой, как внешне отличить модификацию МиГ-21СМ от МиГ-21М, МФ? Говорят, что никак! Не считая документации на самолет.
Однако сомнительно! 
Ведь даже МиГ-21МФ горьковского и московского завода отличались мелкими деталями.

----------


## RA3DCS

Интересный СМ! видимо первых серий. Нет отражателей под створками дополнительного забора воздуха и антенна на закабинном отсеке.

----------


## RA3DCS

> антенна на закабинном отсеке.


Место для крепления такой антенны имеется на закабинном отсеке МиГ-21МТ.

----------


## AkAr

Мне по СМ вопрос по ракетному вооружению интересен. В "литературах" описаны только РС-2УС и Р-3(разнотравчатые), по экспортному его варианту МиГ-21МФ описано, что в дополнение подвесили Р-60, чему в нэте есть куча фотоподтверждений "болгар", "румын" и т.д. Но дело в том, что 70е года- не наши россиянские, когда экспортируют лучшее, чем оставляют себе. У кого-нибудь есть информация об СМах с Р-60 в советских ВВС? (разговор не о БИСах, с ними все понятно)

----------


## Кацперский

> Мне по СМ вопрос по ракетному вооружению интересен. В "литературах" описаны только РС-2УС и Р-3(разнотравчатые)


Они РС-2-УС применять не могли, вместо них были Р-3Р, что уже является превосходством СМ по сравнению с экспортными М, МФ.




> У кого-нибудь есть информация об СМах с Р-60 в советских ВВС?


Под карманную ракету дорабатывали в начале 80-х гг. самолёты в Польше (СГВ). А вот экспортные М и МФ ВВС ПНР - в 1986 г., и далеко не все.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Место для крепления такой антенны имеется на закабинном отсеке МиГ-21МТ.


Но я ни разу не видел фото строевых СМов с антенной в этом месте. Думаю, ее присобачили просто "от балды", когда ставили на постамент.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Думаю, ее присобачили просто "от балды", когда ставили на постамент.


Сильно сомневаюсь, что антенну приделали  при подготовке самолета на постамент, скорее всего наоборот отрезали бы!

----------


## CRC

Ли самолеты Миг-21C/CM авиации СССР быльы приспособленное к узыця ракет H-66?
Эту ракетэ в авиации СССР могльы пженосиц только ранние варианты нп Миг-21 пфм?

----------


## lindr

Насколько я помню, для наведения Х-66 используется режим ЗЛ (закрепленного луча), такой режим согласно документации есть в  частности у РЛС МиГ-21Бис, МиГ-23С (Сапфир-21) и  МиГ-23 обр 71, МиГ-23М (Сапфир-23), так что теоретически и эти машины могли применять Х-66, естественно при некоторой доработке СУВ. Другой вопрос, что никто не ставил такую задачу для МиГ-23, хотя по некоторым сведениям часть ранних МиГ-23С обладали такой возможностью.  

Так что серьезных технических препятствий для применения Х-66 на С и СМ нет, вопрос лишь поступали ли ракеты в части.

----------


## Кацперский

Там имеются некоторые тонкости. Решает время разарретирования гироскопа блока стабилизации сетки угловых координат РЛС. Для наведения Х-66 требуется больше времени, чем для РС-2-УС (20 с против 12 с). У нас далеко не все самолёты могли применять эту ракету.

----------


## CRC

Речь идет о том, что советские военно-воздушные силы они использовали ракеты H-66?  PRL была единственным пользователем H-66? в мире...

----------


## lindr

> Там имеются некоторые тонкости. Решает время разарретирования гироскопа блока стабилизации сетки угловых координат РЛС. Для наведения Х-66 требуется больше времени, чем для РС-2-УС (20 с против 12 с). У нас далеко не все самолёты могли применять эту ракету.


Согласно доступной в сети документации ЦД-30Т Самолётная радиолокационная станция ЦД-ЗОТ - Реферат.ру, "Станция допускает два режима наведения снарядов: 1.    Режим наведения снарядов при автоматическом сопровождении цели. 2.    Режим наведения снарядов при закрепленном луче."

Сказанное вами справедливо для первого режима, "*Система выработки кодовых сигналов имеет специальное гироскопическое устройство, которое обеспечивает в режиме нападения снарядов стабилизацию пространственного положения кодов при кренах самолета*."

Однако для атаки "... *низколетящей цели.*", т.е цели на фоне земной поверхности рекомендовано использовать режим ЗЛ (закрепленного луча) с ручным прицеливанием при помощи оптического прицела "*Равносигнальная линия антенны в этом режиме сопряжена с осью оптического* _процесса_ (*прицела*?)". Естественно такой метод более труден и дает меньшую точность попаданий. "*Стрельба в этом режиме требует от летчика повышенного внимания и непрерывного точного прицеливания по атакуемой цели, поскольку станция не следит за целью.*"

Однако для атаки крупных и хорошо различимых целей она вполне применима. Именно на этом методе наведения основан принцип работы подвесных контейнеров целеуказания, разработанных для применения Х-66 с Су-7, однако не внедренных а серию. Согласно документации на МиГ-23 и МиГ-21бис режим закрепленного луча используется как резервный, при отказах РЛС.

----------


## Lans2

> Именно на этом методе наведения основан принцип работы подвесных контейнеров целеуказания, разработанных для применения Х-66 с Су-7, однако не внедренных а серию.


тут немного подробней можно?

----------


## lindr

Была монография (опубликована довольно давно), где это было описано, увы сразу название не вспомню.

----------


## Кацперский

> Сказанное вами справедливо для первого режима


Режим "ЗАКРЕПЛЁННЫЙ ЛУЧ" отличается от "АВТОМАТИЧЕСКОГО СОПРОВОЖДЕНИЯ" лишь тем, что в первом случае антенна устанавливается по оси самолёта, неподвижно. Но метод наведения при этом не меняется. Сказанное мной справедливо для обоих режимов. Читайте ТО и ИЭ РЭО, ИЛ и др.

----------


## lindr

Метод наведения да, одинаковый т.к. он отслеживает положение луча Смысл гироскопической стабилизации - удерживать луч на цели, компенсируя смещение самолета, В этом режиме ЗЛ ракета должна лететь строго вдоль луча, вне зависимости направлен он цель или нет.

Если нужно сбросить наведение по достижении подлетного времени для нужного типа ракеты, то мы опять таки возвращаемся к вопросу поддержке данной ракеты СУВ.

----------


## Кацперский

> Смысл гироскопической стабилизации - удерживать луч на цели, компенсируя смещение самолета


Вы совершенно не понимаете о чём речь.

Цитата из ТО РЭО:
"Если в момент пуска ракет РС-2-УС самолёт накренен, то пущенные ракеты имеют такой же угол крена, который - благодаря стабилизации - сохраняют на протяжении всего управляемого полёта. Наведение УР будет точным лишь в том случае, если в момент пуска будет учтён угол крена самолёта. Для учёта угла крена самолёта в комплекте РЛС имеется специальный гироскопический блок. В момент пуска происходит разарретирование гироскопа, в следствие чего запоминается угол крена самолёта. Гироскопический блок стабилизирует в пространстве моменты излучения относительных импульсов, что обеспечивает правильную работу фазовых детекторов ракеты".

То есть разарретирование происходило при пуске любой ракеты управляемой по лучу - независимо от режима работы РЛС ("ЗЛ", "АС"). Ни о каком удерживании луча на цели посредством сего блока речь не шла. В режиме "АС" отметку от цели нужно было удерживать в пределах узкого кольца на индикаторе РЛС, в режиме "ЗЛ" - сетку оптического прицела строго на цели.




> Если нужно сбросить наведение по достижении подлетного времени для нужного типа ракеты, то мы опять таки возвращаемся к вопросу поддержке данной ракеты СУВ.


Через 12 с (для РС-2-УС) и 20 с (для Х-66) с момента пуска происходит арретирование гироскопа - и тем самым - срыв наведения ввиду изложенных выше причин. На самолётах устанавливались блоки с разным временем разарретирования.

----------


## lindr

> Цитата из ТО РЭО:


Я еще раз перечитал описание ЦД-30 и пожалуй соглашусь с вашим описанием, т.к. там написано примерно то же самое, надо было мне повнимательнее читать :Frown: . 




> Через 12 с (для РС-2-УС) и 20 с (для Х-66) с момента пуска происходит арретирование гироскопа - и тем самым - срыв наведения ввиду изложенных выше причин.


Это я понял еще из первого сообщения. Вопрос был в нюансах, теперь вроде ясно. 




> На самолётах устанавливались блоки с разным временем разарретирования.


Вот узнать бы какой блок стоял на С и СМ... Потом бюллетени могли быть.

----------


## Кацперский

> Вот узнать бы какой блок стоял на С и СМ... Потом бюллетени могли быть.


Могли быть и те и другие. В каком соотношении - сказать трудно. 1:10, 1:20...?

----------


## CRC

Модифицированный самолет / Польша 65 серии / увольнение вторая пуля / H-66 и РС-2УС / возможно только после 20 секунд,
Модификация РЕЛЕ временное,который блокирует блок координатной сетки гироскоп CD-39 TP

----------


## CRC

Или ктос с панов видеть снаряды H-66 на самолетах авиации СССР.
Знается с летами производства этой ракеты? ли скончоно ее производство раньше 1970 годом,?
сколько искусств поцисков H-66 произвели?

----------


## CRC

,,Единственным носителем ракеты Х-66 был самолет МиГ-21ПФМ, который мог брать две ракеты, размещавшиеся на правой и левой подкрыльевых точках подвески на пусковых устройствах АПУ-68У.,,

В самом деле, в связи с радаров в СССР PFM мог только советовать им ....

,,Серийное производство ракеты началось на Калининградском машиностроительном заводе в 1968 г., и к 1972 г. было выпущено 1175 ракет ,,   Х-66 - управляемая ракета


К Польше доставили Ракеты X-66 модификации 1972. - Еще загадка, зачем? и сколько искусств?

----------


## RA3DCS

Наконец удалось выяснить, что за редкая панель досталась Владу для его домашнего тренажера.
Это МиГ-21СМ только на этой модификации приборы ДА-200 и АГД-1 «махнулись» местами.

----------


## Кацперский

Привет Саша! Интересно, как определили?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Привет Саша! Интересно, как определили?


Привет Радек! Нашли вот такую книгу!

----------


## Кацперский

Понятно. Замена местами приборов, я так понял, допускалась при ремонте? Как это объяснялось, написали там хоть слово? Для лётного состава другое расположение не безразлично и создаёт дополнительные помехи. Навыки менять надо))

----------


## RA3DCS

> Замена местами приборов, я так понял, допускалась при ремонте? )


Да нет Радек! Это штатное расположение приборов на этой модификации. Правда у Влада вольтметр и манометр масла стоят наоборот. Вольтметр должен быть на приборной панели.

----------


## Кацперский

> Это штатное расположение приборов на этой модификации


Во как! Только на СМ-ах, я правильно понял?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Во как! Только на СМ-ах, я правильно понял?



В кабине самолета Е-7СМ перекомпоновано оборудование на приборной доске и верхних щитках.
На приборной доске установлены вновь: сигнальная красная лампа СЛНЦ с надписью «Минимльн. Давл. Масла» (или «Масло») и индикатор дальности из комплекта станции С-21.
На верхнем правом щитке приборной доски установлен вновь индикатор С3М-5А из комплекта станции «Сирена 3М». Располагавшийся ранее электрощиток управления вооружением перекомпонован. Он разделен на два щитка малых габаритов, один из которых укреплен на козырьке фонаря, а другой – над правым щитком приборной доски горизонтально
Произведена также значительная перекомпоновка  оборудования на передней части правого пульта: установлены сигнальные табло снятые с приборной доски, удобнее размещены пульты управления радиоэлектронным оборудованием, в более удобные места перемещены отдельные выключатели, у некоторых выключателей и автоматов изменились надписи. В задней части правого пульта вновь установлены выключатели с трафаретами « Запуск ПО-750 № 1» и «запуск ПО-750 № 2», предохранитель СП-1А с трафаретом «Сирена», убраны три предохранителя с трафаретами «83С-1А», 63С-1А», 80С-1А», стоявшие ранее в цепях заливающего красного света. В связи с увеличением нагрузки в цепях красного света в заднем электрощите предохранители СП-1 заменены предохранителями СП-2.
Снят выключатель «Самоцвет» с кронштейном и трафаретом «Внимание! Самоцвет днем не включать!»
На левом пульте в связи с установкой на самолет блока БОВ-21 установлен выключатель с надписью «Увод с Ноп».
На среднем щите вместо вольтметра установлен указатель манометра масла, а вольтметр перенесен на приборную доску.

----------


## Кацперский

Про АГД-1 и ДА-200 здесь ни ни. Мой вопрос остаётся открытым.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Про АГД-1 и ДА-200 здесь ни ни. Мой вопрос остаётся открытым.


Радек, такая компоновка приборов была толко на СМ. В книге есть рисунок панелей.

----------


## Кацперский

Спасибо Саша! Теперь вопрос закрыли)) Фото кабины СМ, насколько я понимаю, ни у кого нет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спасибо Саша! Теперь вопрос закрыли)) Фото кабины СМ, насколько я понимаю, ни у кого нет?


Может и есть у кого, но берегут на «черный» день! Мне не удалось найти детального фото кабины МиГ-21СМ, кстати, и МиГ-21С. Так, что пока панель Влада единственная живая панель от СМ.

----------


## Кацперский

> кстати, и МиГ-21С


А то фото, что у Гордона в монографии было, подписанное как кабина МиГ-25, помнишь. Вроде мы установили что там кабина МиГ-21С (с "Самоцветом")?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вроде мы установили что там кабина МиГ-21С (с "Самоцветом")?


Да это МиГ-21С но это не совсем детальное фото и были еще С-ки со страшно секретным пультом. Из за которого и они сами стали секретными.

----------


## Кацперский

> Да это МиГ-21С но это не совсем детальное фото и были еще С-ки со страшно секретным пультом. Из за которого и они сами стали секретными.


Теперь понял о каких "детальных" фото говоришь)) И что за пульт секретный на С?
МиГ-21СМ у вас в музеях или авиационных ВУЗах не сохранилось, не в курсе?

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-21СМ у вас в музеях или авиационных ВУЗах не сохранилось, не в курсе?


В музеях есть, кажется только в Центральном музее Вооруженных Сил. В качестве памятников Краснодар, Магадан, Переяславка, на Украине.

----------


## RA3DCS

> И что за пульт секретный на С?


Как известно МиГ-21С был первым, из семейства МиГ-21 который мог использовать атомные боеприпасы. Разумеется, все, что было связано с этой темой в СССР, являлась страшной тайной. Известно только, что пульт управления ЯО на МиГ-21СМ находился на козырьке фонаря. Какой он был конфигурации точно неизвестно. Аналогичный пульт имелся и на МиГ-21С видимо, на месте индикатора Самоцвет. По слухам такие варианты имели обозначение МиГ-21СН (документально это обозначение  не подтверждено).

----------


## BETEPAH

> В музеях есть, кажется только в Центральном музее Вооруженных Сил. В качестве памятников Краснодар, Магадан, Переяславка, на Украине.


Бывший "глазастый" СМ в Луганске
Украинский Споттерский Сайт - Фото самолета (ID:49687) Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21SM 01 WHITE

Ещё один "глазастый" в пос. Коломак, Харьковской обл.
Украинский Споттерский Сайт - Фото самолета (ID:37215) USSR - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21SM 41 RED

На аэродроме Харьковского аэроклуба, пос. Коротич, Харьковская обл.
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=7581

----------


## Кацперский

> [SIZE=3]Известно только, что пульт управления ЯО на МиГ-21СМ находился на козырьке фонаря


Не думаю, что он чем-то отличался от пультов на МиГ-21бис. Такой же был и на МиГ-21СМТ наверное.




> Аналогичный пульт имелся и на МиГ-21С видимо, на месте индикатора Самоцвет


А его да, хотелось бы увидеть. Он точно по конфигурации другой должен быть.

Значит есть МиГ-21СМ в музеях. Интересно в каком состоянии кабины у них)) Спасибо ребята!

----------


## BETEPAH

> Значит есть МиГ-21СМ в музеях. Интересно в каком состоянии кабины у них


В Луганске и Коломаке - кабины вычищены под ноль. В Коротиче - не знаю.

----------


## Fencer

Расположение приборного оборудования кабины МиГ-21СМ МиГ-21СМ - фронтовой истребитель

----------


## FLOGGER

*Fencer,* нехорошо без указания  авторства.  Мне так кажется.

----------


## lindr

> Fencer, нехорошо без указания авторства. Мне так кажется.


Ну первоисточник вообще-то тут. http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/..._start_60.html

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну первоисточник вообще-то тут. http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/..._start_60.html


Я знаю.....

----------


## RA3DCS

> *Fencer,* нехорошо без указания  авторства.  Мне так кажется.


Валера какое же тут авторство рисунки ты не сам рисовал?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, может, я и неправ, не настаиваю.

----------


## Fencer

> *Fencer,* нехорошо без указания  авторства.  Мне так кажется.


Так ведь указал,где нашел...

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот еще интересная информация:
на МиГ-21СМ № 15-1114 и с № 15-1418 по 15-1507 установлен бак №7 чертежный номер 15-6128-100.
Место установки: в гроте между шпангоутами № 13 и 28, по с.з. 15Т-СУ-1474.
Я так понял, что это тот самый 900 литровый накладной бак, который был на СМТ до 06 самолета 22 серии.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-21СМ №12, Качинское ВВАУЛ. Из фотоархива В.Ф.Машкина   :

----------


## RA3DCS

В июле 1970 года проводятся работы по внедрению в серийное производство новой модификации двигателя – Р13Ф-300 (изделие 95Ф).
Выполнение конструктивных доработок фюзеляжа при установкенового двигателя, изменение монтажа топливной системы в связи с увеличенным расходом топлива, гидросистемы, электросистемы  и системы кондиционирования проводятся на самолете типа 15 № 0910.
В августе после прохождения испытаний самолет *15-0910,* передается в в/ч 15650 для получения заключения о серийном производстве самолетов с новой модификацией двигателя.

----------


## lindr

> в/ч 15650


ГЛИЦ имени Чкалова.

----------


## PPV

> ГЛИЦ имени Чкалова.


На тот момент времени это 8 ГНИИ МО

----------


## lindr

> На тот момент времени это 8 ГНИИ МО


Мда. Поправку на дату не сделал.

----------


## ales21

> МиГ-21СМ №12, Качинское ВВАУЛ. Из фотоархива В.Ф.Машкина


Товарищи, а разве это СМ?
Я смотрю здесь все знакомые "лица".
Саша(RA3DCS),там же на фото видно, что крышка бочка плоская, соответственно стоит одинарный бачок, а значит станция  РП-21.
Или я , что то путаю?
Вот фото СМ с такими же ранними передними тормозными щитками но крышка бачка у него другая

[IMG][/IMG]
Если ошибаюсь поправьте.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Товарищи, а разве это СМ?
> .


Очень может быть все дело в ракурсе съемки!
Вот при таком ракурсе крышка спиртобака тоже кажется плоской!

----------


## ales21

Да Саша ты прав,.
Скачал эти фото и увеличил. Там ясно видно, что крышка не плоская.
Прошу прощения за вопрос не прояснив сначала ситуацию.

----------


## RA3DCS

Саша по поводу фонарей!
Створка фонаря, на МиГ-21СМ  № 15-1114 и с № 15-1418 по № 15-1507 фонари невзаимозаменяемые!

----------


## RA3DCS

Кто у нас самый глазастый?
какой номер на бирке фонаря 15-12-20 - правильно?

----------


## lindr

> какой номер на бирке фонаря 15-12-20 - правильно?


Вроде да, а что борт?

P.S. Заводской у него другой 

500АО05	СМТ	№21	13	05		СССР	05	18-й ГвАПИБ

См. фото http://scalemodels.ru/images/2014/11...1_DSCF9201.jpg

Собственно говорилось не раз о технологических и заводских номерах...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вроде да, а что борт?


Да моделисты фонарь показывали, только буквенная нумерация АО05

----------


## lindr

см. пост № 60 на предыдущей странице (обновил за минуту до вашего последнего поста).

----------


## RA3DCS

> 500АО05    СМТ    №21    13    05        СССР    05    18-й ГвАПИБ
> 
> 
> ...


А почему 500??? должно быть 150!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Собственно говорилось не раз о технологических и заводских номерах...


На моем фонаре все совпадает!

----------


## lindr

> А почему 500??? должно быть 150!


тьфу... конечно СМ

150АО05	СМ	№21	13	05		СССР	05	18-й ГвАПИБ




> На моем фонаре все совпадает!


Бывает совпадает, бывает нет. Потому по возможности надо искать маркировку краской. Остальное не дает 100% гарантии, шильда ПОШ дает наиболее точные результаты, но и там бывают промашки иногда.

----------


## RA3DCS

Ну вот коллеги моделисты показали бирку на фонаре крупным планом.
15-12-27. Что из этого следует?
1. Серии СМ были больше 25 машин?
2. Фонарь из комплекта запасных частей и на машине 150АО05 был заменен родной фонарь?

----------


## lindr

> Ну вот коллеги моделисты показали бирку на фонаре крупным планом.
>  15-12-27. Что из этого следует?


Из этого следует, что у вас *технологический номер*. К заводскому номеру машины он не имеет никакого отношения.
Все что можно их него выжать - приблизительный номер серии готового изделия. Число же "27" внутренний технологический номер задела, с номером машины в серии в общем он не связан, иногда однако он может совпадать.

Подобных вещей всегда было много, например на ЛаГГ-3 завода Тбилиси находили шильды с номерами серий и машин, которых не существовало в принципе. Например 14-я серия на агрегатах а самые ранние в Тбилиси 20-я серия.

----------


## RA3DCS

Резонный вопрос куда шли агрегаты из задела неиспользованные в серии? На запчасти! Так, что вариант замены фонаря в эксплуатации вполне приемлем!

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-21СМ №30 из 217 апиб (Кизыл-Арват), конец 70-х  :  

До ввода в ДРА, в 217 апиб были самолёты Су-17 и несколько МиГ-21. Позже (где-то в середине 1979г) эти МиГи-21 передали в Чирчик (в 136 апиб).

----------


## Galcom

Привет!

МиГ-21СМ полки в холодной войне:
Soviet MiG-21SM Fishbed-J



----------------------------
Eastern Order of Battle

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, что по этим ссылкам есть интересные фото, которые я раньше не встречал. Но, к сожалению, они не кликаются.

----------


## GK21

> Привет!
> 
> МиГ-21СМ полки в холодной войне:
> Soviet MiG-21SM Fishbed-J
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> Eastern Order of Battle


В 1970-1972 гг. МиГ-21СМ имелись также в 234 ГИАП  - в так называемой 4-й "инспекторской" эскадрилье (не путать с 4-й АЭ показа авиационной техники, появившейся в полку позже). Интересно, что практически в это же время на вооружении  3-й АЭ полка состояли и МиГ-21МФ.

----------


## lindr

> эти МиГи-21 передали в Чирчик (в 136 апиб).


У меня есть фото МиГ-21 на ремонте в Чирчике, но там СМТ 50032746.

В Чугуеве в 90-е годы порезали много СМ с 03 по 08 и  11, 12, 15 серий.

----------


## Galcom

> В 1970-1972 гг. МиГ-21СМ имелись также в 234 ГИАП  - в так называемой 4-й "инспекторской" эскадрилье (не путать с 4-й АЭ показа авиационной техники, появившейся в полку позже). Интересно, что практически в это же время на вооружении  3-й АЭ полка состояли и МиГ-21МФ.


Спасибо. Я пишу в него.
"4-й "инспекторской" эскадрилье" Как сказать по-английски?

----------


## Кацперский

*Саша RA3DCS* задавался вопросом, был ли на двигателе Р13-300 режим второго форсажа? Ответ: БЫЛ! Но есть одно но. Он не использовался на самолётах оборудованных коробкой автоматики форсажа типа КАФ-13Д 3-й серии.

----------


## Rutunda

> Спасибо. Я пишу в него.
> "4-й "инспекторской" эскадрилье" Как сказать по-английски?


4th auditors sqadron

----------


## FLOGGER

> 4th auditors sqadron


Тогда уж squadron.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ответ: БЫЛ! Но есть одно но. Он не использовался на самолётах оборудованных коробкой автоматики форсажа типа КАФ-13Д 3-й серии.


Радек, а как бы уточнить до третьей серии или после этой 3 серии.

----------


## Кацперский

Саш, провёл среди наших техников и лётчиков небольшой опрос - никто у нас с этим не сталкивался, да я сам ничего не знал, пока ты не обратил внимание на данный факт. Ответ ниже:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ответ ниже:


Радек, а первые пять пунктов этого документа можно посмотреть?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Радек, а как бы уточнить до третьей серии или после этой 3 серии.


 Я там понимаю, что где стоит эта коробка 3-й серии, там и не включается. И нет никаких ни до, ни после.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я там понимаю, что где стоит эта коробка 3-й серии, там и не включается. И нет никаких ни до, ни после.


Валера, бывает наоборот. До какой-то серии одна функция, после другая.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, но это просто речь идет о коробке, а не 3 серии дв-ля или самолета. Т. е., есть КАФ-13Д 3-й серии и с нет этого режима. С такой же коробкой, но не 3-й серии он будет. Совсем необязательно, чтобы была коробка 1-й, 2-й или 4-й или далее серий. Может, их всего две: с одной работает, а другой - нет, по-моему, так. Интереснее было бы узнать, можно ли безболезненно заменить на самолете одну коробку на другую, или требуется выполнение больших работ по доработке всей схемы? Например, на МИ-8 есть бюллетень, по переделке МТ в МТВ. Это много работы, но ее рутинно делали при капремонте, без проблем. Приходил МИ-8МТ, у ходил как МТВ, правда по формуляру он так и оставался МТ.
P.S. Но с вертолетами - это уже не по теме, так что извиняюсь.

----------


## Кацперский

Валера прав. Это модификация коробки. Думаю, что 4-й серии никогда не было. Такое встречается и с другим оборудованием, катапультными креслами и т. д. Ниже вся страничка (получил только её).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Т. е., есть КАФ-13Д 3-й серии и с нет этого режима. С такой же коробкой, но не 3-й серии он будет..


Не имея документацию про это сейчас трудно гадать! КАФ-13Д Была и на 37Ф2С. Возникает резонный вопрос был ли второй форсаж на самолетах кроме СМ, МФ и СУ-15ТМ  на МиГ-21УМ с двигателем 95?
В инструкции летчику МиГ-21ПФМ с двигателем Р-13-300 нет упоминаний про второй форсаж. Можно предположить, что там стояла коробка КАФ-13Д 3 серии.

----------


## Кацперский

Здесь какие могут быть варианты? Всё чётко написано. Где был КАФ-13Д 3-й серии там не было 2-го форсажа. И не будем забывать про М-реле. Без дополнительной сигнализации в кабине ещё как-то можно обойтись. Если нет упоминания про 2Ф в инструкции лётчику - стоит коробка 3-й серии. Теперь как бы найти с другими КАФ, чтоб второй форсаж был  :Smile:  И как быть с двигателями Р13Ф-300 и Р13Ф2-300? Они тоже со вторым.

----------


## RA3DCS

> И как быть с двигателями Р13Ф-300 ........ Они тоже со вторым.


На 95Ф второй форсаж превратился в чрезвычайный.

Согласно перечню комплектующих изделий для М и МФ коробка автоматики форсажа была КАФ-17МФ.

На БИС была КАФ-18А-2А.

----------


## Кацперский

> На 95Ф второй форсаж превратился в чрезвычайный


Аналогичен Р25-300?




> Согласно перечню комплектующих изделий для М и МФ коробка автоматики форсажа была КАФ-17МФ


Интересно. Что за издание и какого года? Получается, что КАФ могли устанавливаться разных типов на одном и том же типе двигателя. Как думаешь?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Аналогичен Р25-300?


Видимо так. По сути это тот же второй форсаж но на малых высотах и скорости.
Даже в документации упоминается оба названия.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересно. Что за издание и какого года? Получается, что КАФ могли устанавливаться разных типов на одном и том же типе двигателя. Как думаешь?


Документ 2000 года. В свое время в горьком пытались организовать ремонт самолетов М и МФ. Был издан приказ по заводу и подготовлена соответствующая документация. Но дальше дело не пошло.
Двигатели были двух типов.

----------


## RA3DCS

На изделии 96 вариант Д была КАФ-18А-2А.

----------


## ДА-200

Второй форсаж - это дополнительная подпитка форсажа (изд. 95 - топливо за ДЦН, изд. 25 - топливо за НР-44) - включается по условиях полета, а ЧР - это доразкрутка роторов - включается летчиком + по условиях полета.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Второй форсаж - это дополнительная подпитка форсажа (изд. 95 - топливо за ДЦН, изд. 25 - топливо за НР-44) - включается по условиях полета, а ЧР - это доразкрутка роторов - включается летчиком + по условиях полета.


Что то я раскрутки ротора не вижу. Что на втором форсаже, что на чрезвычайном режиме обороты РНД = 103%

----------


## FLOGGER

Там в п.3 (пост №90, 1-й лист) опечатка: не "тахометр выходящих газов", а "термометр" должно быть.

----------


## Кацперский

> Документ 2000 года. В свое время в горьком пытались организовать ремонт самолетов М и МФ. Был издан приказ по заводу и подготовлена соответствующая документация. Но дальше дело не пошло


Ясно.




> На изделии 96 вариант Д была КАФ-18А-2А


Значит, есть подтверждение. КАФ могли стоять разные. У нас были исключительно КАФ-13Д. Нашёл статью по 95-му двигателю в одном из военных журналов 80-х гг.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что то я раскрутки ротора не вижу. Что на втором форсаже, что на чрезвычайном режиме обороты РНД = 103%


Что-то я тебя не пойму, Саша. Там же, в твоем док-те написано "чрезвычайный форсаж" ("второй форсаж") - вроде, одно и то же. Нет?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Нашёл статью по 95-му двигателю в одном из военных журналов 80-х гг.


На польском?

----------


## Кацперский

А как быть с такой информацией (ИЭ и ТО д-ля 25)

"Режим работы двигателя "ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ФОРСАЖ" можно использовать на высотах H<=4500 м при скорости по прибору V<=800 км/ч и на высотах H>=4700 м при скорости по прибору V>800 км/ч". Доп. форсаж, он же ЧР.




> На польском?


Ага.

----------


## Кацперский

> Что-то я тебя не пойму, Саша. Там же, в твоем док-те написано "чрезвычайный форсаж" ("второй форсаж") - вроде, одно и то же. Нет?


Тут речь идёт про 2Ф на 95 и ЧР на 25 - в обоих случаях обороты растут. Т. е. ЧР ничего сверх 2Ф на 95 там не раскручивает.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А как быть с такой информацией (ИЭ и ТО д-ля 25)
> 
> "..........и на высотах H>=4700 м при скорости по прибору V>800 км/ч". Доп. форсаж, он же ЧР.


Странная информация!

----------

